# Navarre - 10/06 - Mackerel massacre



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fished the Broxsons Tournament today and on the beach well before first light.

Fishing wasnt awesome but it wasnt too bad either. I ended up with eleven kings, two bonita, a shark, a cobia, three or four red snapper and my first yak grouper. Pretty happy with the grouper but I didnt place in the tournament despite catching eleven kings. They just didnt have any size to them

Oh well. Broxsons put on a great tournament. Looking forward to some more from these guys.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you know what was the winner king size was?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Seventeen something.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice. The best I could get today was twelve something.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Did you fish the tournament? The second place was twelve something.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Did many folks compete in the inshore division?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup. Might have been me then. I was 12.13


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Is your name Jake?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bo Keifus said:


> Did many folks compete in the inshore division?


Only four or five. If I had known and wasnt so addicted on trying to get my sail, I would have fished inshore.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Jake Ethier


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, you got second. The guy that got First king also took first spanish so he took first spanish which moved you from third to second.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job dude. Sounds like the macks didn't slow down any. I wish I could've penned the big one I caught the other day for you. He would've smashed it!

Let me know if you catch my freight train from the other day


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Good job dude. Sounds like the macks didn't slow down any. I wish I could've penned the big one I caught the other day for you. He would've smashed it!
> 
> Let me know if you catch my freight train from the other day


The big kings were no where to be found today out in the Gulf. Didnt even have any big runs, landed all hits but one.

I cant believe how nasty green the water got in just a couple of days. It was clear, your could see bottom in over twenty feet, just pea soup green.

Oh yeah, yall ask Ginzu if his bait tube floats or sinks. :whistling:

Here is a pic of my grouper, not big but my first keeper from the yak at twenty four and a half inches.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

is that cooler permanent now? Nice grouper


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> is that cooler permanent now? Nice grouper


It is as long as there is a chance to catch some tuna.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet I only got one and it make the PA list to that side lol


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Nice job jd! Nice looking grouper


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

PAWGhunter said:


> Sweet. Thanks for the info!


Way to go Jake!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, Pete!
I am very surprised that I placed, but very happy.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Good deal man. I paddled my ass off for nothing but Bonita and if I even thought about slowing down, remora.


----------

